# More 3D letters!



## pren (22 Sep 2008)

Hey.

I decided to make some more decorative letters as a brithday gift for a friend of mine. She loves the film 'Narnia' and is called 'Nadia'. 

Soo, cunning me goes and finds the 'Narnia' movie font:







Then gets buisy with the scroll-izzy!





18mm MDF cutout with the stencil still afixed.





Letters on sticks to alow me to move them around/get into awkward corners with the primer/spray paint.





Doneski!!




I wanted to copy the gold outlining as in the 'Narnia' logo, but I was short on both time and skill, so I left it  :lol: .

I still find it difficult to get the spray paint into the really tight corners (As you can see on the 'N' in ther last pic - corners look pink). Any suggestions to get around this? 

I used some Universal MDF primer/sealer for the primer. It dried to a chalky finish (much like the Gesso/Wickes primer Gill mentioned) which sanded smooth like car body filler with no clogging of the sandpaper! Perfect for this job. 

Spray was Plastikote Red Wine Satin (£4.99ish, B&Q).

Bryn


----------



## wizer (22 Sep 2008)

Wow you have a real talent for this. I like the typeface.


----------



## DaveL (22 Sep 2008)

Can't help with the painting problem but I love the overall look that you have archived, very nice. =D>


----------



## Gill (22 Sep 2008)

Excellent  !

I'm pleased the primer/sealer made life easier for you too. Spraying into corners is always a problem. 

Gill


----------



## wizer (22 Sep 2008)

mebbe paint the corners with a brush first?


----------



## hpl (1 Oct 2008)

I spray paint with a spray gun and find that turning the air and fluid adjusters down very low and and reducing the air pressure helps. I then go over the difficult corners several times first I get better coverage in those hard to reach places. Don't know how this would work if you are using aerosols. Maybe going down the airbrush route could be worth will if you are doing several of these?
I must say they do look very good and I didn't notice the corners until you mentioned it, so maybe not too much of a problem anyway.


----------

